# Quick Question



## Jacob98 (Jul 24, 2017)

I wanted to join the army as 11x opt40, long story short I was 1 point off the line score and they wont't waiver it so my options are to wait 6 months and retake the ASVAB (which I really don't want to do because I've been waiting to join for so long now and I'm tired of waiting) or I could join with an 11x opt4 airborne contract, take a couple of fast classes to raise GT score and go to RASP later they said. Just wanted opinions on the matter thank you


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2017)

If you really want to be a Ranger then you'll wait for a guaranteed contract. If you can't do that, then you pay your money and take your chances.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

This was a hot topic in OSUT when the Ranger Liaison came to give out Opt 40 contracts a couple months ago to those who qualified. From what I am tracking based off what he said, you will more than likely will not be able to goto RASP until you re-enlist with that in your contract.


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> This was a hot topic in OSUT when the Ranger Liaison came to give out Opt 40 contracts a couple months ago to those who qualified. From what I am tracking based off what he said, you will more than likely will not be able to goto RASP until you re-enlist with that in your contract.



Those offered Opt. 40 at that time had nothing like an Opt. 4 or anything and that's why they were offered a shot at RASP?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

AWP said:


> Those offered Opt. 40 at that time had nothing like an Opt. 4 or anything and that's why they were offered a shot at RASP?



Opt 4. was not handed out in OSUT. All Airborne slots were reserved for Opt. 40 and 18x contracts. The only way to get an Airborne slot, to my knowledge, is if you are a hold over without orders, and a slot opens up while you are on Sand Hill awaiting orders.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

The way the RASP contracts worked was like this...
The Liaison came, explained everything in detail about RASP and Ranger School within 18 months, then he handed out papers that are basically saying "By signing this paper, you are agreeing that if you qualify for Opt 40. your orders will be changed....." so on and so forth. It was volunteer basis, and anyone who qualified was accepted.


----------



## Jacob98 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> This was a hot topic in OSUT when the Ranger Liaison came to give out Opt 40 contracts a couple months ago to those who qualified. From what I am tracking based off what he said, you will more than likely will not be able to goto RASP until you re-enlist with that in your contract.


Okay so basically I'd have to re-enlist with RASP in my contract?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jul 24, 2017)

Jacob98 said:


> Okay so basically I'd have to re-enlist with RASP in my contract?



Yes, when your first contract is coming to an end, you will get contacted by retention if you have been a good soldier, and they will give you your available options to entice you into re-enlistment. So, be a good soldier, get your GT score up, and you can possibly re-enlist with a RASP slot guaranteed.


----------



## Dragoon5G (Dec 14, 2017)

When I graduated Airborne School, the RI's came to pick up the guys going to, at that time RIP, and as the guys were loading the truck an RI stood in front of us all and said "raise your hand if you want to go to RIP". Some guys did, and the RI said "get your shit in the truck then". Off they went.

But I'd wait for the guarantee, that doesn't happen in every class.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 15, 2017)

You're 19.  Time is definitely on your side for waiting out recruiters and getting into an ASVAB prep class.

Airborne Infantry ain't nothing to sneeze at, either.

Good luck.


----------

